# [eBay] Sony Ericsson W890i - neu, OVP, aus Vertragsverlängerung



## Danielovitch (3. Juli 2009)

*[eBay] Sony Ericsson W890i - neu, OVP, aus Vertragsverlängerung*

huhu,

ich verkauf bei ebay mein nagelneues sony ericsson w890i; habs aus ner vertragsverlängerung erhalten.

link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190318582329

*noch ne frage dazu:* ich hab anfragen wg. des beilegens der rechnung - wie würdet ihr das machen? ich hab natürlich eine, aber darauf stehen meine bankverbindung und handynummer. wird das als garantiebeleg noch anerkannt, wenn ich diese angaben schwärze?

schöne grüße
d.


----------



## Danielovitch (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [eBay] Sony Ericsson W890i - neu, OVP, aus Vertragsverlängerung*

hoch damit


----------

